
How the Blockchain Technology Will Impact Mobile Application Development - TomCJ25
https://www.allinallspace.com/how-the-blockchain-technology-will-impact-the-mobile-application-development/
======
ga-vu
I wish there was a blockchain filter on HN

~~~
mimixco
Or one for terrible advertisements...

